# تعلم اختبار المكونات الالكترونية بسهولة كمحترف صيانة



## elhassawy (4 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا الملف عبارة عن ملخص معلومات مجمعة باللغة العربية من مواقع متخصصة على الانترنت عن كيفية اختبار المكونات الالكترونية بكل سهولة بواسطة جهاز الملتيميتر وهى معلومات اساسية لابد ان يعرفها كل مهندسين الكهرباء 
الكتاب صغير ولكنه مفيد جدا


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.حرجان (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مفتاح الفيتوري (5 ديسمبر 2010)

_بارك الله فيكم _


----------



## محمـ ـد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيراً أخي elhassawy 
تم التحميل بنجاح و لله الحمد
جهز نفسك لأي سؤال من هذا الكتاب
تحياتي لك


----------



## رامي العوني (2 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حمدناالله ختم (2 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا يا باشمهندس


----------



## محمد رجب عبدالمعز (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## andaziar_85 (2 يناير 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## LAKSISSAR (3 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا..*​


----------



## فاضل محسنصالح (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## omar_fat7y (3 يناير 2011)

الله يباركلك يا اخي


----------



## engalhilaly (4 يناير 2011)

مشكوووور


----------

